# Sensor de aparcamento mediante bus CAN



## davidbcn (Mar 10, 2008)

Hola a todos/as me acabo de incorporar a este foro y me gustaria a ver si me pudieseis resolver algunas dudas que tengo.

Vereis esto haciendo un proyecto y se trata de hacer un sensor de aparcamiento, os explico en mas detalle el tema: el sistema lo tengo que llevar a cabo mediante dos PCB's, la primera con sus sensores y etapas de entrada y con un microcontrolador PIC, esta pcb se conecta a la otra PCB mediante el bus CAN, esta segunda Pcb consta de actuadores y etapas de salida ademas de otro micro Pic. 

Estoy un poco perdido en todo esto de la electronica, acabo de empezar y me gustaria que me aconsejarai donde puedo encontrar información. para construir todoeste sistema y llevarlo a cabo ( diagrama bloques, elementos, etc..), si pudiera ser tambien me gustaria saber donde puede encontrar como programar el PIC

Muchas Gracias de antemano.


----------



## yeyo (Mar 11, 2008)

Buenos dias David, te convendria visitar esta pagina para entender un poco de micros pic y electronica en general, Te ayudara a orientarte mas (a mi me ayudo bastante, soy un aficionado que no sabia ni que era una bendita resistencia!).

http://r-luis.xbot.es/pic1/index.html


Saludos y espero que te sea de utilidad!


----------



## davidbcn (Mar 11, 2008)

Muchas gracias yeyo, acabo de llegar a casa y ahora me pondre a mirar estos tutorial! Espero salir de esta, jeje.

que vaya bien y saludos


----------

